# How am I doing? FIM/TOP/LST project



## drfting07 (Apr 5, 2012)

So I've had this little beauty for about 5 or 6 weeks now. 8 or 9 nodes counted.

Its a bagseed run i did. Some of you may remember i wanted to do a trial run with my soil-less mix, using solo cups and veg as long as i could in my very confined area. Well the soil-less mix is right on track! Im very happy with the results. It has since been transplanted and has vegged for several more weeks outside. Just got its first feeding yesterday as she was beginning to yellow some.  

These pictures are my outcome. I started the training 4 weeks ago, a combination of FIM'ing and LST. Let me know if I am on the right track. Would you continue to top or fim the new shoots? Any need to tie her up more? Any criticism is welcome. 

Thanks MPers
Drfting


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking nice drift.

If you want to fim and lst you can it is all up to the grower. Some generics like it some don't.

I would keep tying her down,  make a complete circle, spell your name, what ever you wanted to do till she started flowering.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks fine to me drfting. Green mojo to you.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure i got the idea right. The two "new" shoots are taking off. I was considering fiming these as well, and get the less vigorous branches to bush out some.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

OH! BTW she REEKS!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2012)

:ciao:  *drfting*.....looks great...I love stinky girls


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 6, 2012)

:ciao: Thanks 4U!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well it was a boy. its ok tho, i learned from my FIM and LST, and now i feel confident im doing it right. Thanks again for everyones help on this! I now have 6 Satoris and a White Widow that will be going under the knife. What an adventure!

Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2012)

:ciao: *drft*...sorry to hear it was MAle..but am glad too hear ya learned much from this...

take care and be safe brother


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Apr 13, 2012)

That sucks bro. Same thing happened to me before but I was basically doing what you did and learned even more about lst.


----------

